# First Female Budgie



## cammiec (May 16, 2016)

Tomorrow I will be adopting my first female budgie! I hear about things like egg binding, & other laying issues. Do all lone female budgies lay? Are there other health concerns of a female that I should be aware of?


----------



## budgieluve (May 19, 2016)

i think its allot more likely that a female bird would lay eggs then not lay 
but we have a 17 year old female African grey that has never layed an egg 
so maybe. 
best of luck
budgieluve


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there,

Just because female budgies have the ability to lay eggs, it doesn't mean that they will do so under normal circumstances and when they are not encouraged to lay.
In most cases, it's easy to prevent a single budgie or even a female sharing a cage with a male friend from laying any eggs. 
As long as no nesting sites and hiding places are allowed on the cage, this should keep the hormones under control and not trigger the nesting behaviour which would lead to egg laying.

For the detailed info, you can check this link: http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/90584-when-we-dont-want-eggs.html


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings welcome aboard.I too have a lone female budgie.I made sure she has no nesting spots of anywhere she could hide .I put in a couple of toys without a mirror.but 1 has a tiny bell in the bottom of the toy.there are some wonderful threads on here to help you discourage breeding or egg laying.I spend a lot of time chatting and interacting with my budgie and her toy really gets her attention playing.

I wish you and your budgie many happy years together.and we're here if you need us.thanks so much for joining us.:green pied:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey there!

Aluz has given great advice and I agree completely 

Congrats on bringing your girl Chippy home!

You might find this article interesting:
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339706-common-myths-about-female-budgies.html


----------

